# New to forum, not to bottles. New finds



## mercierarmory (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello all,

My name is Mike and I work with a nonprofit working at establishing a museum on the site of a former WWII camp. I do a lot of relic hunting (former incinerator sites, trash dumps etc) for artifacts for future displays. In my time out there, I've found quite a few bottles from the war and these are some of the most recent finds but I am unsure of their age. 

I'm guessing by the code on the bottom, the Pepsi is from 1943 and the Coke bottle is from the 50s but I don't know about the others. Some I have never seen before. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I will try to post more pictures of my other finds soon. 


Nehi- Columbus Ga on side, design patd mar 3 25 on bottom

The Double Line- LGW. 2 on bottom

Pepsi- Des Pat 120277 LGW B 43 15

Gordon's Qualify Beverages, Bottles by Spur Bottling Co, Durham NC, circle C 26 on bottom


Sun Drop- 9 Fl Ozs 6L GW5. 12 2744 on bottom

NuGrape Soda- 4LGW0 Bottle Pat'd 86746 on side, also 8   6

Coca Cola- Henderson NC on bottom, 53-07 on side

TIP (6oz)- G-200  3 circle diamond I 0 3 on bottom


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi. I'm not a soda collector but the mark on the TIP looks like '43 and according to Sun drop's site, they started in 1947.Good like with the rest, I'm sure others can fill in a few more.


----------



## mercierarmory (Nov 9, 2015)

Here is a great Vat 69 Blended Whisky bottle a fellow board member found. This was in a dump pit from 1946-1947 used when they were shutting down the camp. This is just one of many liquor and beer bottles we have but by far, the nicest yet. 

Mike


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 9, 2015)

It looks like the NuGrape is from 1940.Sun Drop from 1965.Some cool bottles and very clean.Welcome Mike!!


----------



## mercierarmory (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't know how the Sundrop got in that pit being so much newer but at least I know now. 

Thanks a lot. I have trolled the forum for awhile but procrastinated when it came to joining. 
Mike


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 9, 2015)

man the a c l .s are in great shape , are in in the us ? most of what I dig down here in the south don't come out half as good .


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 9, 2015)

Do you have any WWII Camouflage Olive Drab Beer cans for the Museum? LEON.


----------



## mercierarmory (Nov 10, 2015)

No we don't. Those are really impressive. I've never seen that before. I've found numerous cans but they were all too far gone to see what they were. 

What was the background on them? Were they used specifically at bases in the US? 

On a side note, here is our official Facebook page I run. I have it set up so you don't necessarily have to have an account to see the content. I post frequent stories about the camp, post photos and lately give updates about our museum progress. Our grand opening will be tomorrow. I have a couple shelves of bottles I will post pictures of tomorrow. 

Http://www.facebook.com/CampButnerSociety
Mike


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2015)

The Olive Drab Beer cans were made for the Military during WWII. Beer cans for Civilian use was pretty none to save the Metal for the War. Most were shipped overseas but some have been found near US Military bases. They are very rare & hard to come by. I got one on ebay now with $800 bid. No can is to far gone for me. I can fix rusty, dented & smashed & holey cans. Below is a pic of a can that 100% rust & unreadable. I cleaned top half of can to reveal a IGA lemon & lime soda . LEON.


----------



## Johnnysoda (Nov 11, 2015)

Leon how do you clean these cans like this!? I must know your sekret xD


----------

